# Retro British chocolate bars



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2019)

I loved bar six.What did you like out of this selection?
If you aren't British what was a favourite in your country?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2019)

Out of your group-
Kit Kat

Here in US-
Almond Joy
Mounds
Sky Bar
Milky Way
Sugar Daddy
Chunky


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2019)

5 Centres... but there's a lot not in that list that I liked as a kid... one of them was a Tiffin Bar...

..and the other was Milk tray in a bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..then there were these...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2019)

..and these...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2019)

I forgot to add my fav Heath Bar. 

Hey that Cadbury Lime looks tempting!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2019)

yes the lime was very nice... 


..and that's just a sample of the chocolate from back in the day, there was loads more.. and before we even get started oon the sweets (candy)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 12, 2019)

Another vote for the Cadbury Milk Tray and also the Cadbury Fruit & Nut Bar.

In the US it would be Reese's Peanut Butter Cup or a Butterfinger.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2019)

I no longer see it but Cuban Lunch was my favorite.

solid chocolate loaded with peanuts.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 12, 2019)

Hershey bar with almonds
Malted milk balls
Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> 5 Centres... but there's a lot not in that list that I liked as a kid... one of them was a Tiffin Bar...
> 
> ..and the other was Milk tray in a bar
> 
> ...


i don't remember dipped flake but those milk tray bars I had loads of.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2019)

Hershey Bars & Hershey Kisses.  All chocolate only.  I'm a purist.


----------



## Wren (Jan 13, 2019)

Fry’s Five Boys was a solid milk chocolate bar that was once the most recognised chocolate bar in the world. It was still being sold until its withdrawal in 1976. 
Beneath each face was a caption:
‘Desperation, Pacification, Expectation, Acclamation, Realization’


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2019)

Pappy said:


>



Thats terrible!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2019)

If a number 2 pencil is the most popular, why is it still number 2?

It will always be number 2 because that's the grade of hardness in the lead which is actually graphite.

HB is the softest.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2019)

An Alberta woman brought back the Cuban Lunch bar and is selling out.

Story here:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/al...-lunch-chocolate-bar-after-30-years-1.4112781


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2019)

For some reason, I went to Wiki about these candies and the amount of info and changes for these products is incredible! 

Then I remembered the Mars "Forever Yours". It was pretty old, since 1926 I think, discontinued and replaced by Milky Way "Midnight". The difference was the outer chocolate on the Milky Way was milk chocolate and on the Midnight, it is dark.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> An Alberta woman brought back the Cuban Lunch bar and is selling out.
> 
> Story here:
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/al...-lunch-chocolate-bar-after-30-years-1.4112781



Interesting story!

Sounds similar to Hershey's Mr. Goodbar.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2019)

When I was in girls boarding school in Toronto in the late 60's,I loved Cadbury milk chocolate bars,I still do,can buy them here
Hershey's milk chocolate bars,kisses,Milky Way


----------



## jujube (Jan 13, 2019)

There was a Cadbury's fruit and nut egg that I'd buy by the dozens every time I'd go over to Windsor from Detroit.  It wasn't sold in the US, so I'd have to "smuggle" it in....LOL.  

I don't know any of the British bars except for the KitKat Bar.  

As a kid, one of my favorites was the "Sky Bar", which came in four segments with different fillings.  I fondly remember that my grandpa would buy me one and he'd eat one segment and I'd get the other three.  My grandpa was the bestest!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2019)

Around the holidays, my boss would bring in Turkey Joints. I had never heard of them before and were darn good. Think I’ll go online and see if I can find them.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Around the holidays, my boss would bring in Turkey Joints. I had never heard of them before and were darn good. Think I’ll go online and see if I can find them.



https://www.turkeyjoints.com/product-p/tj.htm


----------



## Tommy (Jan 13, 2019)

Long ago, I worked for a guy who was a recent transplant from northern England.  He had mentioned that he really missed a certain kind of "jelly babies" (... I could swear it was Dunhill's, but I searched online for "Dunhill's Jelly Babies" and found nothing.)  At any rate, on a trip to London, Ontario I found the candy he'd mentioned in a shop and bought some for him.  He was pleased.

Was there ever a candy called "Dunhill's Jelly Babies"?


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 13, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Long ago, I worked for a guy who was a recent transplant from northern England.  He had mentioned that he really missed a certain kind of "jelly babies" (... I could swear it was Dunhill's, but I searched online for "Dunhill's Jelly Babies" and found nothing.)  At any rate, on a trip to London, Ontario I found the candy he'd mentioned in a shop and bought some for him.  He was pleased.
> 
> Was there ever a candy called "Dunhill's Jelly Babies"?


yes-they are in this link-
http://www.angliansweetanddrink.co.uk/uploads/attachments/products.pdf
they were mini ones.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow, thank you Furryanimal.  That was 45 years ago, and I was starting to wonder if my mind was playing tricks on me. I haven't seen them since, but then again ... I haven't been candy shopping in Ontario since then either. 
:hatlaugh1:


----------

